# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2008 >  Create a view  and convert numeric field into data field

## donalejandro

Hello,

I am using SQL Server 2008 I want to create a view.  I have a field call inv_date and is numeric, a date field yymmdd what I want to do is convert it into mm/dd/yyyy and call the field Invoice_Date.  I try to google in how to convert, but everything is from yyyymmdd format not yymmdd.  All I want to do is to type in my view a date for example:  Between 1/1/2016  and 6/24/2016.  Any tip will be appreciated.  Thank you in advance.

----------


## rmiao

You can use style 101 in convert function for that format.

----------


## donalejandro

Thanks, but what is the code.  Thank you.




> You can use style 101 in convert function for that format.

----------


## rmiao

Books online has detailed syntax and sample code.

----------

